# Hello from AK.



## Accident (Jul 14, 2010)

Been lurking on your boards for a while now. Learning some stuff. Living up in AK, haven't shot bow until just this year. Started out with an Oneida Aeroforce and also have a PSE Treestand GX. It's a great sport and once I've been through the Fish & Game course I'll take a crack at an animal, hopefully a tasty one. Thanks for the info y'all.


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## Accident (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks very much. As a total novice, this site has been an excellent resource for me. At this point it has aided me in taking down and tuning my PSE xforce, sighting, understanding draw and form. It's quite a fund of knowledge. I suppose I've got quite a bit to learn yet.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Accident (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks very much.


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!:darkbeer:


----------



## Accident (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks very much y'all.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT
:wav:
:wav:
:wav:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Accident. Have fun here.


----------



## Accident (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for the very enthusiastic welcome.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------

